# Sulcata (before 'n after)



## tortoise_lover (Feb 16, 2010)

just wondering why my sulcata become like this 

before:






after:





can anybody give me advice in this case? 

and this one my 12 scute sulcata..






regards..


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm no expert on breeding or incubating, but aren't scute abnormalities usually due to congenital defects and or incubation temps?

By the way, those little ones are starting to pyramid already. Are you keeping the humidity up? If you want some humidity raising tips, we've got lots of them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2010)

I think you are referring to the dark brown lines that are showing up between the scutes, right?

That is the way that sulcatas grow. It is not unusual or harmful. The new growth comes in dark brown.

I notice that you are keeping the tortoises on indoor/outdoor carpet. It would be much better if you could use a substrate that you can moisten. The moisture helps the shells to grow smoothly.


----------



## tortoise_lover (Feb 16, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> I'm no expert on breeding or incubating, but aren't scute abnormalities usually due to congenital defects and or incubation temps?
> 
> By the way, those little ones are starting to pyramid already. Are you keeping the humidity up? If you want some humidity raising tips, we've got lots of them.


the books says like that... incubation temps cause abnormal scutes
ok, please share the tips for raising humidity?



emysemys said:


> I think you are referring to the dark brown lines that are showing up between the scutes, right?
> 
> That is the way that sulcatas grow. It is not unusual or harmful. The new growth comes in dark brown.
> 
> I notice that you are keeping the tortoises on indoor/outdoor carpet. It would be much better if you could use a substrate that you can moisten. The moisture helps the shells to grow smoothly.


yups.. right!
what makes me confused is why the new growth became dark? what kind of substrat can be used?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2010)

That's just the way sulcatas are. The new growth is dark brown.

I like to use cypress mulch or fine grade orchid bark. But there are others you can use like coconut coir.

In this picture of Dudley, its not as pronounced as your baby (probably because he's outside), but you can see that the areas of new-ish growth are darker than the older parts of the carapace. They lighten as the sun shines on them and as they age.


----------



## andrew71888 (Feb 16, 2010)

R u talking about the dark brown kinda black lines through his shells? If thats it that is just ur tortoise growing. That is wat happens to every sulcata tortoise when it grows. Mine and i believe everyone elses was very light and tan then it got real darker.

R u talking about the dark brown kinda black lines through his shells? If thats it that is just ur tortoise growing. That is wat happens to every sulcata tortoise when it grows. Mine and i believe everyone elses was very light and tan then it got real darker.


----------

